# BB prototypes



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

I made these today.
Basically new prototypes, but I think they are cool.
The one is a stainless steel wire frame, with custom handle and custom tube setup. Very powerful.
The second is a curly cherry wood frame with a natural wild cherry , laminate handle.
Any interest in these types?
Tom
BB


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Nicely done Tom! The first and the last remind me of the old classic wire frame Crosman but a lot nicer! The middle one is really cool with the grips. Do I smell Gorilla glue and studs? Hah!







Good luck with those Bud,they won't be around the house too long!







Flatband


----------



## Jtslingshoter (Dec 18, 2009)

Nice work Tom. Are the wire frame ones similar to the S9? JT


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm certainly interested in the wireframe style.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

I love that middle one, your a clever chap, jeff


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Jtslingshoter said:


> Nice work Tom. Are the wire frame ones similar to the S9? JT


JT
the wire frame, is handmade. It is bigger than the S9


----------



## Jtslingshoter (Dec 18, 2009)

I thought so. Nice work Tom!!!







JT


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Very Nice Tom


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Very nice, I really like the middle one.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Great work as usual Tom !


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Flatband said:


> Nicely done Tom! The first and the last remind me of the old classic wire frame Crosman but a lot nicer! The middle one is really cool with the grips. Do I smell Gorilla glue and studs? Hah!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gary
No gorilla glue...just good old Bordens, carpenter, glue.
I`m looking forward to the tournament








I`m bringing along a PA system to assist in announcements and events.
Tom


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

love the middle one!


----------



## julesj (Dec 24, 2009)

Real beauties!!! I love all three


----------



## keeco (Feb 28, 2010)

will you be making these with a chinese style fork
on the wire frame 
i have one of your pocket shooters and i love it


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hey Tom, with you bringing that Speaker system and your knowledge of Electronics,we should rig up something attached to the back of the targets to amplify the sound. Sneak a mike back there and really get some sound effects. Could you imagine the look on someones face when they hit the target and it sounds like a howitzer! YEAH! ( I know- I'm nuts!) Always will be a kid though!!!! Flatband


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Flatband said:


> Hey Tom, with you bringing that Speaker system and your knowledge of Electronics,we should rig up something attached to the back of the targets to amplify the sound. Sneak a mike back there and really get some sound effects. Could you imagine the look on someones face when they hit the target and it sounds like a howitzer! YEAH! ( I know- I'm nuts!) Always will be a kid though!!!! Flatband


Hmmmm?
Something to think about......








Tom


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Nice. They should sell well.


----------



## Thwupp-p-p (Jan 17, 2010)

That _middle_ slingy is extra fine!


----------

